# Train Minder anyone?



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone used Train Minder or any other program to track their inventory?
I am torn whether to get it or not
It would be a great way to track all my trains, but it costs about $65
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What's the reason to track your inventory? I can see maybe if you were trying to set up realistic operations and needed to make sure you had the cars to run a session, but in that case you most likely have staging which would let you review the cars first.

$65 is a decent amount of cash that could be spent on other, more useful train items. Just my opinion.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Hellgate said:


> Has anyone used Train Minder or any other program to track their inventory?
> I am torn whether to get it or not
> It would be a great way to track all my trains, but it costs about $65
> Thanks for the advice!


You know you can make a database using a spreadsheet and customize it to suit you needs for free, right?


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Notepad and a pencil?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I once used an Excel spread sheet. Then gave up as I wanted to build and run and not keep records. If I do end up with two of something it is no big deal as I just run them on different trains or change the number if they will be on the same train.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. All valid points.
I just figured it would be a great way to stay organized and also at the same time help keep records for insurance purposes. 
I can do that with Excel, but some of those programs seem to take it a couple steps further. 
And I don't want to hear any of you give me the wasting money lecture........ I have a wife already! hwell:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hellgate said:


> Thanks for the info. All valid points.
> I just figured it would be a great way to stay organized and also at the same time help keep records for insurance purposes.
> I can do that with Excel, but some of those programs seem to take it a couple steps further.
> And I don't want to hear any of you give me the wasting money lecture........ I have a wife already! hwell:



lol! Everytime the wife says something to me about my trains i remind her of all the clothes and shoes she doesn't wear!

as far as keeping track of what you have and such. you could even use microsoft word and excel. excel for the sreadsheet and word to put the picture with the description of the car such as roadname, car # and any custom details that you may have added or that it already had. then save it all to a thumb drive or like device and lock in a fire proof safe cause depending on what you have for a computer more than likely if fire or burglary happens ( god forbid) chances are they will take your comp or you won't grab it on the way out of a fire


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The best way, that I have found is via a Excel spreadsheet. You can add info. such as new coupler installed. Thumb drive is an excellent idea.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

At least one of those programs has a connection that helps keep track of values for rolling stock and other equipment[I think].If you do a lot of buying and selling one of that type might be worth the money especially if you have a lot of stuff.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I use Yard Office. They have a free version that lets you do just about everything but print reports. Car cards, maintenance records, pics (well one per entry in the free version), values and tons more. ALot of stuff is already built in with drop down menus and such. I had to change a few of the listings around (such as the car codes) to better suite my desires, but it's easy to do.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I downloaded Yard Office. It is free and it works great thanks!


----------

